# Ravensworth



## CLIVE R786860 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi lads was anybody out there on the Ravensworth 1966/67 i was the one that fell down the hatch in the bay of Biscay long story


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Long drop too if you were outward bound!

Welcome Clive. Ravensworth has had few mentions already on the site I think - put name into the search engine.

John T.


----------



## buff-19 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Ravensworth 1966/1967*



CLIVE R786860 said:


> hi lads was anybody out there on the Ravensworth 1966/67 i was the one that fell down the hatch in the bay of Biscay long story


Hi
I was a junior engineer in 1966 .............my first trip was from Port Talbot to Sept Ille / Quebec

Now living in Darwin Australia quite a difference in climate !!!!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

The Ravensworth ( and Pennyworth) were two of my favourite vessels as an operator....we had less problems with them week in week out than most of the BSC fleet.....it helped that the Ship Manager in RS Dalgliesh,Lance Heslop, was, and still is, a great bloke to deal with.........

geoff


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Erimus said:


> The Ravensworth ( and Pennyworth) were two of my favourite vessels as an operator....we had less problems with them week in week out than most of the BSC fleet.....it helped that the Ship Manager in RS Dalgliesh,Lance Heslop, was, and still is, a great bloke to deal with.........
> 
> geoff


Last time I heard of Lance he was a taxi driver outside central station newcasle.?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Burned Toast said:


> Last time I heard of Lance he was a taxi driver outside central station newcasle.?


Lance, I believe, is rather under the weather these days....we served on a North East Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers Committee together for some years....I didn't know about the taxi job though....but it does seem to be a common enough job for ex-shipping people,

geoff


----------



## tony walsh (May 17, 2012)

*tonywperthWA*



CLIVE R786860 said:


> hi lads was anybody out there on the Ravensworth 1966/67 i was the one that fell down the hatch in the bay of Biscay long story


I was galley boy on Ravensworth Aug-Dec 68, West Africa,Murmansk,Narvik. Never forget N.Sea in Winter, my main memory though was bunnies! on the menu every week, pies ,roast, caserrole, you name it......(Jester)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

tony walsh said:


> I was galley boy on Ravensworth Aug-Dec 68, West Africa,Murmansk,Narvik. Never forget N.Sea in Winter, my main memory though was bunnies! on the menu every week, pies ,roast, caserrole, you name it......(Jester)



So you moved to Australia.where of course they don't have rabbits!!

cheers

geoff


----------



## aleccrichton1982 (Aug 20, 2007)

i sailed on the ravensworth feb to may 1971 as edh a good ship with a good deck crowd


----------



## Kevin Todd (Feb 25, 2014)

Ravensworth was home sweet home for me between 01/08/75 & 06/11/75.
Kevin


----------

